# Come here and give me a Kissssssss..



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*So close to the perfect shot darn tail got in the way LOL...*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U can still see it tho, such a cool pic lol


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Thank you Claudia..*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great shot regardless!. I have been trying to get a shot of my Leopard Ctenopoma with his mouth fully opened & it's impossible lol And always something... like a fish in the way or or it's just happens way too fast lol Good pic though!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to have a pic of my two pink kissing gouramis "kissing" but that was a long time ago and long lost. Nice pic. Brings back memories.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you guys for me being a wild life photographer we always in search of the perfect shot LOL I will keep trying LOL..


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

There's photography for you - always something to improve no matter how good the shot of the moment is  Congrats, great capture nonetheless.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I also had one years ago with them kissing on the lips. Old camera..not so clear

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274998,-122.835571


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL yes I agree we are hehe


----------

